# Showing in Puppy Clip



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Is it a requirement to show a puppy under 12 months in the puppy clip? The way I read the standard it sounded optional. Maybe a better question if-has anyone ever shown a puppy in continental?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty sure it's the standard that they be in puppy clip. I personally hate the puppy clip but puppies kind of look weird in a continental.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Pretty sure it's the standard that they be in puppy clip. I personally hate the puppy clip but puppies kind of look weird in a continental.


Yeah I thought so. I think continental is allowed but not favored on a puppy. I just clipped my 8 month old into a continental because I wasn't planning on showing until after a year. Of course, now I am wishing I could enter the Poodle Specialty in a month Oh well. She feels a lot better in the continental with the warm weather here anyway. Thanks for the input.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it's a great idea to clip younger pups in the continental if you aren't showing. It really is an easier clip to do in my opinion.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think its fine what you did of course you can't show her until 12 months now but just keep up with the classes. Go to some fun matches and meet a handler and see if they can help you.

Now just focus on growing her hair out


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Any Poodle of any age may be clipped in a Continental and shown in Open. A puppy shown in Open may be shown in a puppy clip but if it is shown in a Puppy class it must be in a puppy trim. 

Delilah's sire was a serious hair factory and he physically matured very early. At 11 month, he was put into pattern and shown in Open. He got his last major that way and finished.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I am really wanting to show for my own benefit right now I just started conformation classes and really want some experience. Our shows are pretty small here. Last year I think there were only 8 or 9 dogs total(all varieties) at the Poodle specialty. Of course I want my dog to look good enough to go in the ring even if I am not expecting to win, but I am mostly just interested in getting real life experience than anything else at this point. So, maybe I will enter her into the open class. I have a few days before the show closes to decide. Thanks!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, take her then! I guess you can show them in conti so if you go without expectations you can have fun and get a lot of learning experience. Then if you win, even better.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know anything about the clips, but we are planning on going to the show next month. We are actually going to the one at Barber's Point this weekend to meet up with our breeder. Good luck!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Any Poodle of any age may be clipped in a Continental and shown in Open. A puppy shown in Open may be shown in a puppy clip but if it is shown in a Puppy class it must be in a puppy trim.
> 
> Delilah's sire was a serious hair factory and he physically matured very early. At 11 month, he was put into pattern and shown in Open. He got his last major that way and finished.


I was re-reading the AKC standard and saw this part 
_*"(b) Clip-- A Poodle under 12 months may be shown in the "Puppy" clip. In all regular classes, Poodles 12 months or over must be shown in the "English Saddle" or "Continental" clip. In the Stud Dog and Brood Bitch classes and in a non-competitive Parade of Champions, Poodles may be shown in the "Sporting" clip. A Poodle shown in any other type of clip shall be disqualified.

(1) "Puppy"--A Poodle under a year old may be shown in the "Puppy" clip with the coat long. The face, throat, feet and base of the tail are shaved. The entire shaven foot is visible. There is a pompon on the end of the tail. In order to give a neat appearance and a smooth unbroken line, shaping of the coat is permissible. (2) "English Saddle"--In the "English Saddle" clip the face, throat, feet, forelegs and base of the tail are shaved, leaving puffs on the forelegs and a pompon on the end of the tail. The hindquarters are covered with a short blanket of hair except for a curved shaved area on each flank and two shaved bands on each hindleg. The entire shaven foot and a portion of the shaven leg above the puff are visible. The rest of the body is left in full coat but may be shaped in order to insure overall balance. (3) "Continental"--In the "Continental" clip, the face, throat, feet, and base of the tail are shaved. The hindquarters are shaved with pompons (optional) on the hips. The legs are shaved, leaving bracelets on the hindlegs and puffs on the forelegs. There is a pompon on the end of the tail. The entire shaven foot and a portion of the shaven foreleg above the puff are visible. The rest of the body is left in full coat but may be shaped in order to insure overall balance. (4) "Sporting"--In the "Sporting" clip, a Poodle shall be shown with face, feet, throat, and base of tail shaved, leaving a scissored cap on the top of the head and a pompon on the end of the tail. The rest of the body, and legs are clipped or scissored to follow the outline of the dog leaving a short blanket of coat no longer than one inch in length. The hair on the legs may be slightly longer than that on the body."*_

It sounds like the puppy can be shown in any of the clips in the puppy class. Is there a rule book or something else I should be going by for AKC shows?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> It sounds like the puppy can be shown in any of the clips in the puppy class. Is there a rule book or something else I should be going by for AKC shows?


I guess you are right. I've just NEVER seen anyone show a puppy in a puppy class in anything other than a Puppy Trim. This is because most dogs don't have enough hair to pull off a Continental and many Poodles actually look better in a Puppy Trim.

If you have enough hair to pull off a correct Continental, then it is in your best interests to move up to Open since some judges won't do for puppies.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I guess you are right. I've just NEVER seen anyone show a puppy in a puppy class in anything other than a Puppy Trim. This is because most dogs don't have enough hair to pull off a Continental and many Poodles actually look better in a Puppy Trim.
> 
> If you have enough hair to pull off a correct Continental, then it is in your best interests to move up to Open since some judges won't do for puppies.


Yes, I think it is sort of an unwritten rule I wrote to the Poodle Club of America just to be sure. I got a response and they said it is acceptable to show a puppy in any of the approved clips. So it is legal, but probably not the best idea since puppies still need a lot of maturation before they look great in that clip. Thanks for the feedback. I am learning much from being part of this forum.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

This morning at the West Oahu KC show in Kapolei, they had puppies in continental. So, it's not uncommon here.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

*tina* said:


> This morning at the West Oahu KC show in Kapolei, they had puppies in continental. So, it's not uncommon here.



I was there too. Only for a few minutes though. I saw the Poodles but I didn't get close enough to the ring to see the classes and I didn't pick up a catalogue. I saw some nice dogs though. How did the visit with your breeder go?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Great. She was showing the blue, her husband had the black.


----------

